

California Drought Tests History of Endless Growth - mattee
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/05/us/california-drought-tests-history-of-endless-growth.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=span-ab-lede-package-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0

======
FullyFunctional
Absolutely zero mention that 80% of the water is consumed by agriculture? Is
that what we considered responsible reporting these days?

~~~
nickv
From the article: "But even a significant drop in residential water use will
not move the consumption needle nearly as much as even a small reduction by
farmers. Of all the surface water consumed in the state, roughly 80 percent is
earmarked for the agricultural sector."

